# What Every Christian Needs to Know About the Qur'an by James White



## MichaelNZ (Apr 14, 2015)

Only the second of Dr White's books that I've read, but would definitely recommend. See review here: Apologetica Christiana - Christian Apologetics: Book Review: What Every Christian Needs to Know About the Qur'an by James R. White


----------

